# Utricularia graminifolia



## Cavan Allen

It's official. The fore ground plant being traded as _Utricularia sp._ 'Batang Panang' has been identified as _Utricularia graminifolia_ and is being grown by Tropica. An article is here:

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=731


----------



## ragn4rok

Hi Cavan,

Thanks for the information.  I just ordered it from local tropica dealer. I'll post the picture as soon as I get it.

Jeff


----------



## AaronT

I've been growing this plant for a little over a year now. I'm suprised more people havent' tried it out yet. Much like HC it takes a little adjustment to your tank and then it takes off and forms a very nice bright green carpet.


----------



## mrbelvedere138

What are it's lighting requirements, and what can you tell me about it's growth?


----------



## AaronT

It does much better in ample light and CO2. You plant it in little plugs just like you would HC. They sit there not doing much for a couple weeks and then it spreads via runners and fills in as a nice lawn. The leaves 'drape' over each other, which gives a neat effect. It only grows to be about 1" tall as well.


----------



## mrbelvedere138

Think it would do okay in a 2.25 WPG DIY CO2 29 gallon?


----------



## AaronT

In short, yes it would do fine. I'm growing it in a 2.5 gallon nano w/ DIY CO2 right now.


----------



## ragn4rok

Hi Aaron,

Does it true that the plant can eat shrimp babies or small fish?  Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen

I doubt it very much. The bladders are very tiny.


----------



## ragn4rok

Here it is..





































Jeff


----------



## AaronT

ragn4rok said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Does it true that the plant can eat shrimp babies or small fish?  Thanks


No, that is not true. The bladder openings are only large enough for microrganisms to enter. Anyone who tells you that it is eating their fish fry and baby shrimp is looking for an excuse to explain why they killed them.


----------



## ragn4rok

Thanks Aaron


----------



## DurendaL

Here are few my photos of plant.


----------



## frozenoak

I have been trying to get this plant for about 3 months now. I can't seem to find a local dealer that has any. Is there a USA sorce for it?


----------



## FazTeAoMar

Here´s my contribution:




























Mine was almost two months with no growth and then, suddenly, it took off. Amazing how she grows even in medium light.


----------



## niko

Super cool looking plant!

I found this picture... It seems that the U. graminifolia makes for a nice bucket too... I mean "bouquet":










--Nikolay


----------



## billionzz

I also would like to have some of this plant.

Is there a source that anyone knows of in the US?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Chrom0zone

If you grow it right it will look like this!!

The question is, who has it to sell.


----------

